# When Santa Clause is on Hiatus.....



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2008)

.....he's just a regular Joe like the rest of us.












Thanks for looking.


----------



## MissMia (Feb 24, 2008)

Were you at the north pole today?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank goodness for that magic dust. Makes the trip a lot quicker.  I think he was just in town for a zebra shake.

He can be a bit cheeky as well.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 25, 2008)

Love it!!! The fact he's got sunglasses and a hat on makes it look even more like he's trying to go incognito.


----------



## Battou (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm waitin for the red Hawaiian flower print shirt that goes with the hat and glasses:lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm not bothered if anyone else wants to comment, I just wanted to post a bump. 










Antarctican said:


> Love it!!! The fact he's got sunglasses and a hat on makes it look even more like he's trying to go incognito.


 


Battou said:


> I'm waitin for the red Hawaiian flower print shirt that goes with the hat and glasses:lmao:


 
Thanks you two. I had to look twice. I knew it wasn't Billy Gibbons, but I really thought it was Frank Beard. ( they would be ZZ Top's front men folks).


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 25, 2008)

I love it!  Did you ask him where your equipment that you asked for for christmas was?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 25, 2008)

I ran into Santa in Ocean Side, California.


----------



## Battou (Feb 25, 2008)

This could make for an interesting theme :lmao: Santas Vacation


----------

